# DVR HDMI use concurrently with composite video and analog audio outputs



## MGotcha (Aug 11, 2009)

If I have a HDTV conected to a DirectTV HD-DVR via HDMI, will the DVR's composite video, analog audio and digital audio still all work at the same time (even when HDMI is at 1080)? I feed other TVs in the house via a multichannel modulator and my main home theater receiver only has optical inputs for audio (no HDMI).


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Yep on all - do the same thing here, as well as use BOTH component & HDMI at once...


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

All outputs are active when the receiver is on.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

... however, certain programming (mostly PPVs) has higher levels of security, and will lock you out when using both connections. And 1080p programming only works over HDMI.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Only problem I've run into when using HDMI along with the analog audio output is a slight delay in the audio so it's not in sync with the video. This happens in my garage where I have an HR21 going to a 37" LCD via HDMI but I also have an older 5.1 reciever hooked to some speakers and a sub but it doesn't have an optical or coax audio input so when the TV volume is turned up there's kind of an echo or almost a reverb sound, or if the TV volume is at 0 the video and audio don't sync up....no biggie as its mostly used for watching sports when I'm messing around in the garage  But yes, all outputs are active


----------



## vdoefx (Jan 22, 2011)

BattleZone said:


> ... however, certain programming (mostly PPVs) has higher levels of security, and will lock you out when using both connections. And 1080p programming only works over HDMI.


Interesting... we've had DTV for 2 years with the FULL PACKAGE, but just this week noticed that when both the living room TV (Sony 52" LCD fed with HDMI) is on, and the bedroom TV (Sony 38" Tube fed with component cables) is on, Channel 509 plays fine.

HR22 here feeding both units...

But, on channel 509 only, if we turn off the living room TV (HDMI), we get this error on the bedroom (component) TV:

"Your TV does not support this content protection. Replacing your TV's HDMI cable with component cables will allow you to view the program"...

Not that this is a big deal, but this only happens on Channel 509???

Any ideas?

--Tom


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

vdoefx said:


> Interesting... we've had DTV for 2 years with the FULL PACKAGE, but just this week noticed that when both the living room TV (Sony 52" LCD fed with HDMI) is on, and the bedroom TV (Sony 38" Tube fed with component cables) is on, Channel 509 plays fine.
> 
> HR22 here feeding both units...
> 
> ...


This happens quite often, on PPV and other premium channels. It's actually a TV problem. The DVR sees the HDMI connection but it fails the HDCP content protection test when the TV is "off" (actually on standby). You would find that if you disconnected the HDMI cable, the error would go away.


----------



## vdoefx (Jan 22, 2011)

texasbrit said:


> This happens quite often, on PPV and other premium channels. It's actually a TV problem. The DVR sees the HDMI connection but it fails the HDCP content protection test when the TV is "off" (actually on standby). You would find that if you disconnected the HDMI cable, the error would go away.


Dang! Is there ANYTHING else I can do short of disconnecting the cable? Would DTV be able to help? Or, would an upgrade from our HR22 to an HR24 help either?

--Tom


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

vdoefx said:


> Dang! Is there ANYTHING else I can do short of disconnecting the cable? Would DTV be able to help? Or, would an upgrade from our HR22 to an HR24 help either?
> 
> --Tom


No and no.


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

vdoefx said:


> Dang! Is there ANYTHING else I can do short of disconnecting the cable? Would DTV be able to help? Or, would an upgrade from our HR22 to an HR24 help either?
> 
> --Tom


Texasbrit is correct. A solution would be to buy a HDMI splitter and replace your component cable run with a HDMI cable instead. I'm assuming your other TV supports HDMI.

Edit: In retrospect, if you just connect a powered HDMI splitter and feed your living room TV with one of its outputs, you should be okay. The DVR will "see" an actively powered HDMI port all the time even though the TV is physically off. The component cable run can stay as is.


----------



## MGotcha (Aug 11, 2009)

I make just get a dual tuner HD-DVR and use the second tuner just for my distributed TVs via composite, and keep the primary tuner connected just to our main TV via HDMI


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

MGotcha said:


> I make just get a dual tuner HD-DVR and use the second tuner just for my distributed TVs via composite, and keep the primary tuner connected just to our main TV via HDMI


That's not how it works. What the second tuner allows you to do is RECORD two separate programs simultaneously. You can only VIEW one program at a time, either live from one of the tuners or previously-recorded, with the same program going out over all the outputs.


----------



## MGotcha (Aug 11, 2009)

makaiguy said:


> That's not how it works. What the second tuner allows you to do is RECORD two separate programs simultaneously. You can only VIEW one program at a time, either live from one of the tuners or previously-recorded, with the same program going out over all the outputs.


The cost for two HD-DVR recievers and whole house DVR service is pretty reasonable, so I am leaning towards this sort of solution. Are there any technical resoures for whole house DVR setup & cfg to assist in the install of a whole house DVR setup (The DTV site does not have much on this).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

MGotcha said:


> The cost for two HD-DVR recievers and whole house DVR service is pretty reasonable, so I am leaning towards this sort of solution. Are there any technical resoures for whole house DVR setup & cfg to assist in the install of a whole house DVR setup (The DTV site does not have much on this).


Check out the Connected Home Forum


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

MGotcha said:


> The cost for two HD-DVR recievers and whole house DVR service is pretty reasonable, so I am leaning towards this sort of solution. Are there any technical resoures for whole house DVR setup & cfg to assist in the install of a whole house DVR setup (The DTV site does not have much on this).


You'll love it as I got the WHDVR Service with DECA/SWM and it is absolutely fantastic to watch anything on any other TV in any room so you will enjoy.


----------



## MGotcha (Aug 11, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Check out the Connected Home Forum


Thanks! That's the place I was looking for. I ordered up a two HD-DVR whole house setup that will be replacing my very old DISH PVR501. Now I just need to keep the installer off my roof (it's a flat foam roof.. no holes please!!) 
I did read a few complaints about the HD-DVR RF remotes not having very good range. I'm hoping for 30 - 40'.


----------

